# A-MAX bullets



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

anyone use a-max bullets, I bought some 120 grain 6.5 mm for my 260 I am planning on using for varmints and target( thats why the amax) just curios if they are worth anything or not?


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

I just think there are a lot better bullets out there then the amax. Take a look at Berger Match vld bullets. There match bullets and can be used for hunting also. Very well made and accurate out of my .260.

lax


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

my biggest thing is gettin 120 gr berger around here I just dont like to order bullets on the net. but I've been thinking aout trying them also, what grain are you using.


----------



## TravisC (Jan 8, 2006)

120 ballistic tips are super accurate out of my 260 120 sierra sp are a close 2nd. tried 100gr bt but my gun doesnt shoot them as good. havent killed a thing with it yet but i think it will be deadly on the coyots.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

I am using 140gr Berger match VLD in my .260. They shoot very well.

lax


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm trying to stick to 120 grain because I shoot 120 Barnes for deer and antelope. I went out and shot the loads I built the other day and have 2 one about 1/2 inch group and the other is just shy of 3/4 inch they will work for now but when warm weather comes I will tweak it a little more.


----------

